# Science Behind "Limitless"?



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw "Limitless" with a buddy of mine a week or two ago and LOVED it. Not only did Bradley Cooper, the main character, portray Eddie so well-from down and under writer to super-intelligent investor-but the idea of a pill that can make you use 100% of your brain is just cool. The action throughout the movie and the ending are great!

But I was curious: is there any science behind human beings utilizing 100% of their brain all the time? Would be pretty cool


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 5, 2011)

We already use 100%... The story that we only use 10% is a commonly bandied fallacy, or misinterpreted. The trick, which so-called smart drugs can help (but so too can many types of mental exercises) is to improve concentration, memory/retention, mental agility and so on...

See also the BBC's review of a similar subject: "Do 'smart drugs' really make us brainier?"


----------



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting, I didn't know that.

I would love to be able to utilize my brain like that. Just recall facts and actions and be able to use them when required.


----------



## slack (Apr 6, 2011)

I knew the 10% thing was a myth, but I went with it for the movie. It was amusing that out of all the possible career choices, he opted for politics. Just seemed like a really weak ending.


----------



## Metryq (Apr 6, 2011)

You'd have to be pretty stupid to take brain-enhancing drugs!


----------



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 10, 2011)

Metryq: yes 

Now excuse me as I go get my helmet


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 10, 2011)

Metryq said:


> You'd have to be pretty stupid to take brain-enhancing drugs!



Tell that to the gazillions of people who daily take the alertness enhancing caffeine based drink, oh, er, coffee!


----------



## Metryq (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember some sitcom with a pin-headed secretary who takes "mammary" enhancing drugs—with the predictable results. (Her "IQ" increased by at least 30 cm or more.)


----------



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 12, 2011)

Metryq said:


> I remember some sitcom with a pin-headed secretary who takes "mammary" enhancing drugs—with the predictable results. (Her "IQ" increased by at least 30 cm or more.)



That's a good increase


----------



## jojajihisc (Apr 12, 2011)

For fiction you might also like *Understand* by Ted Chiang and *Flowers for Algernon* by Daniel Keyes if you haven't already read them and both can be found online for free. There's also Vernor Vinge's essay on "The Coming Technological Singularity" which discusses similar ideas.


----------



## OmahaRenegade (Apr 12, 2011)

jojajihisc said:


> For fiction you might also like *Understand* by Ted Chiang and *Flowers for Algernon* by Daniel Keyes if you haven't already read them and both can be found online for free. There's also Vernor Vinge's essay on "The Coming Technological Singularity" which discusses similar ideas.



I actually had to read Flowers For Algernon in school (so, so many years ago). I never understood how he got smart and then got dumb again...perhaps I need to reread it.


----------

